# Buck spitting at me. WHY?????



## terrilhb (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 2 1 1/2yr old bucks.  My big one Tack is fine. Always loving and sweet. But his brother(who is smaller) is being weird. Everytime I walk up to him he spits at me and stomps his feet. I know they do this with does but why me? I have to squirt him to make him stop. How do I stop this behaviour. He just started it. He used to be loving and sweet. And his favorite thing to do was give me goat kisses. Now if he gives them to me I have to fuss at him. The other day he reared up at me. I knocked the tar out of him. No I did not hurt him hurt my hand. But he stopped. I am lost. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 30, 2011)

LOL, he's flirting with you


----------



## elevan (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep, he's in love...but with the wrong species  

Our buck did this to my DH, who was not a bit amused


----------



## lilhill (Oct 30, 2011)

It is a dominance thing.  When a buck gets that dominance/challenge behavior, my water pistol is my weapon of choice.  I never hit them.  You don't want them to turn it into a game (or break a hand).  The water pistol when they get into my space works just fine and after a few days of that, they find out that that behavior is totally unacceptable.  And the best part is they never know if I have it or not.  Haven't had to use it in ages.


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh how do I stop it?   Will he try to hurt me?


----------



## lilhill (Oct 30, 2011)

Just take a water pistol in with you.  When he starts spitting at you or rearing up, shoot him in the face.  Do it every time he misbehaves and it won't take long at all for him to get the message.  I have Nigerians and have never had one to hurt me.  Their testosterone just kicks in ... I am the absolute boss in my herd and they know it.  Love them, scratch their backs, but will not tolerate bad behavior.  If they turn aggressive, then they are gone.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Oct 30, 2011)

Sound advice indeed.


----------



## Chaty (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes it works as lilhill said. You dont want to hit them cause if you have seen them hit heads your not going to hurt him anyway and he will take it as a challenge to hit back. Goats hate water on them, well mine sure do.  I agree a agressive buck isnt a good thing and can or will soon hurt you. I dont keep them if any of them gets agressive and cant be stopped. Some you cant or wont break then you have to make decisions.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, thanks for that advice.

I'm having the same problems with my two 6 month old bucks.

WATER PISTOL COMING UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I have my water gun. Got some work ahead of me. But I am up to it. I will win.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 4, 2011)

So now my question is, does all of this icky behavior settle down when rut season is over.  We had two sweet little 6 month old bucklings until the first doe went into season.  Now there is nothing but blubbering and peeing and head butting in the boys pen.  I want my sweet little boys back.  They were the most affectionate of the bunch, but not any more......


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 4, 2011)

NO. Mine tried to kill each other today. It was ugly. Not only does the small one spit at me and love me to much.  They also just wanted to kill each other.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes, it goes away after rut season and they become sweet again.  I assure you, it is a temporary state.  But it lasts for 6 months a year.  However, as they age it gets more controlled.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so lost with goats it is not funny. The woman we bought our bucks from told us nothing about them. Then we got does. Boy are we learning the hard way. I can not find a mentor that is consitant. I feel like the more I am told the further I am being set back. I don't know how to proceed. I am about ready to give up because when I ask questions (not from here) I get so much information and not actual advice. I am told do this, do that, and I am doing everything wrong. According to one woman I am doing everything wrong. She told me my bucks and does should not have horns, never have 2 bucks. I need to feed them all natural food I grow myself. Do not feed them loose minerals because of where I live in the south. I need at least 3 bloodlines in my does. I need to feed them dried kelp, and I should look into sharing a buck with someone.  I really don't know what to do anymore. Maybe just give up on my future plans of dairy goats. I am sorry I am just venting and don't know where or who to turn to.


----------

